# Terrible Deeds



## Virye Lerbern (Jun 8, 2014)

*(I wanted to share this song. I originally wrote it for my friend. 
I am still waiting for him to write music on his guitar. Safe to say,
he'll most likely never get around to doing it. lol)
*

[video=youtube;FW9lcOg_Z8c]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FW9lcOg_Z8c[/video]

[Verse One]

Softly, I whisper your name
It's such a crying shame
You lose yourself inside of the game
Softly, I whisper your name

[Verse Two]

Terrible deeds around every corner
You're not sure you'll last much longer
But if you hold it inside, the pain gets stronger
Softly, I whisper your name

[Bridge]

And if you need a hold
I'm the one who'll never let you go
And if you need someone to complete your soul
Then I already know,
I'm the friend to help your needs to grow

[Verse Three]
Softly, I whisper your name
Things will never be the same
I'll never let you get pulled under the tidal wave
Softly, I whisper your name

Softly, I whisper your name
*
(P.S. I know my voice isn't great annnnd I recorded it on my phone.)*​


----------



## adbleke (Jul 10, 2014)

I didn't look at the video, but the lyrics are really nice. My favorite line is, "you lose yourself inside of the game".


----------



## Virye Lerbern (Jul 11, 2014)

Thank you. Believe it or not, that's my favorite too. I am glad you think the lyrics are nice.


----------



## Pandora (Jul 15, 2014)

Gentle sweet lyrics, strong and sad, undercurrent of hope, much like the sound of your voice. It would be nice accompanied by your friend whom you wrote this for, the guitar and him there with you singing would be lovely. Maybe build a campfire, they are inspiring. I enjoyed Virye, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Phase (Jul 31, 2014)

Virye Lerbern said:


> [Verse Two]
> 
> Terrible deeds around every corner
> You're not sure you'll last much longer
> ...



Just love this verse. It touches the soul. Also like how you repeat the end line of each verse.


----------



## hollaatmegan (Aug 6, 2014)

I hope he gets on that guitar piece. I really liked this. I don't know if the full effect with the guitar will be as eerie and cool as just your voice, but I can hope, right? I really liked that this character, tempted by these terrible deeds, has somebody standing by and rooting for him to stay away. Everyone needs that person in their life. I really liked this. Post a video if he ever gets on that guitar!


----------



## Whosthatboy305 (Sep 19, 2014)

True talent


----------



## Sprobve (Jun 12, 2015)

The authoritative answer, it is tempting...


----------



## workinmom64 (Jun 22, 2015)

beautiful song indeed. With some nice background music that would be amazing. A piano would be the best way to start in my opinion. The melody is sweet and catchy too. I could image hearing this song on the radio. The only thing I might change is the tempo but, that would more than likely change once you add some music to it. 
Very good job on the writing. The only thing you are missing is a chorus. Every song should have a chorus to hook the listener. There are songs which do not contain a chorus so it is of course up to you. Thanks for writing that beautiful piece of art work. The world needs more good song writers.


----------

